# 2015 MacBook Pro 15” I7



## WildMatt84

2015 MacBook Pro 15 inch I7 intel. 16 gig memory, 1 TB Samsung 970evo hard drive running Monterey 12.6.2. This is the last of the upgradeable MacBooks. Read/write speeds are extremely fast. Body has a couple of dings and dents, but everything functions as it should. 500$ OBO










































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WildMatt84

Price drop 450$ OBO


----------

